# Civil Service/Who you know



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

My friend has been a police officer for five years for a large city very close to Boston. His father has been with the department for over 25 years. I asked him if I scored well on the exam and did well on the PAT if he would be able to help me get on with his department. He said that its pretty much out of his hands because civil service prevents that from happening. However, I remember he told me once that its all about who you know and that his father played a major role in him getting on. What do guys think?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I predict this thread becoming an abortion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I predict that Wolfman will write a book full of witty things some day.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I'd say your friend doesn't want to do anything to help you out.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Bloodhound said:


> I'd say your friend doesn't want to do anything to help you out.


Yeah, likely a large percentage of this board being suspicious by nature would agree. Look at it this way, he didn't tell you to eff off. Go out of state, it might save your freindship.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I think you got zaxxoned......


FACK!!!!!!!:stomp:


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmmm.. MTA2010 = MBTA Police??


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

That would be nice, but I am not part of the MBTA police. I am still applying and taking exams in the new england area. Havent taken the civil service exam yet, hopefully it will be offered in April 2011. 

Whats up with this zaxxoned stuff? movie, show? enlighten me!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Listen kid, what youz need tah realize right, iz alluvus cops is in, well, the "trash disposal bidness". Yah know what I'm sayin to youz? Big noses and vowels at the ends of our last names? Get it? Listen kid, I might or I might not knows somebody that can help youz out. Youz gotta do him a favor, scratch his back yah know, then he'll scratch yers. Get it? Sees what I'm saying? That's how dis works kid. Youz wanna be a cop, play da game.. Othawize, fagetaboutit...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Listen kid, what youz need tah realize right, iz alluvus cops is in, well, the "trash disposal bidness". Yah know what I'm sayin to youz? Big noses and vowels at the ends of our last names? Get it? Listen kid, I might or I might not knows somebody that can help youz out. Youz gotta do him a favor, scratch his back yah know, then he'll scratch yers. Get it? Sees what I'm saying? That's how dis works kid. Youz wanna be a cop, play da game.. Othawize, fagetaboutit...


south Boston Irish?...wait wait dont tell me, that's definitely fall river cape verde. i'd know that accent anywhere!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sounds like the North End to me :shades_smile:

and it's not too far off...............

at least "back in the day"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Your friend is lying. It's not who you know, it's who you blow Fack!!! Just ask that PadThai fella.


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

I would ask pad thai but didnt he get kicked off already before he even hit 30 posts in 4 years? lol

---------- Post added at 21:37 ---------- Previous post was at 21:33 ----------

at least I didnt start off my question by saying: "CAN I AT LEAST GET A STRAIGHT ANSWER PLEASE!!" like kozmo kramer :shades_smile:...

whatever happened to him. that was an entertaining post.


----------

